# They want me to hook up this motor



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wire the bitch up. Its what, half horse?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Do it to it & take a pic. 

As long as you know the size.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I bet that thing would dissolve if you sprayed it with WD-40.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did they salvage it from the Titanic?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well I had to sawz-all the peckerhead bolts off to get in there. Megging it was fruitless because I don't think there's any frame left for the windings to short out on. I wired the bitch up as Shunk suggested and set myself up with a toggle switch attached to a long pair of wires to jog the starter from a distance. Thing runs great. I feel like Shockdoc.

It's more like 5 horse or so, but probably less. It's running the blower on a big chiller unit. The nameplate is obviously MIA.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Well I had to sawz-all the peckerhead bolts off to get in there. Megging it was fruitless because I don't think there's any frame left for the windings to short out on. I wired the bitch up as Shunk suggested and set myself up with a toggle switch attached to a long pair of wires to jog the starter from a distance. Thing runs great. I feel like Shockdoc.
> 
> It's more like 5 horse or so, but probably less. It's running the blower on a big chiller unit. The nameplate is obviously MIA.


I was going to say 7 1/2:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm actually really impressed that runs. At the very least I would've expected the bearings to have long-since failed.

-John


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

how did it even get that way? :blink:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

The real fun begins when the motor fails. Then you have to take the fan blade off the motor shaft. I had to do that to a 20 hp fan one time. Ended up cutting the motor apart with a cutting torch and then pressing out what was left of the motor shaft from the fan.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Coat of paint and it will look like new


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

John said:


> The real fun begins when the motor fails. Then you have to take the fan blade off the motor shaft. I had to do that to a 20 hp fan one time. Ended up cutting the motor apart with a cutting torch and then pressing out what was left of the motor shaft from the fan.


I've done this as well, more than once.

Heating the collar helps too.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

erics37 said:


> ...It's running the blower on a big chiller unit. The nameplate is obviously MIA.


So what is this chiller chilling and why would they want to risk losing it just to save a couple hundred bucks by using a crap motor like that?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

its keeping this thing cool...:shifty:

View attachment 15208


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> how did it even get that way? :blink:


It's outside and installed about 20 feet from the ocean.



JRaef said:


> So what is this chiller chilling and why would they want to risk losing it just to save a couple hundred bucks by using a crap motor like that?


Did I say chiller? I meant the condensor unit for an ammonia refrigeration system at the fish plant I do a lot of work at. I don't know why I said chiller.

I don't really understand it. They've been dumping tons of money into salvaging all this old crap. The compressor for this system is a 125 horse motor that looks like it might have been brand new in 1938. Honestly I give it another 2 years, tops, before it fails.

The system is to make ice for their fish processing line. They've got this old-ass refrigeration system that they yanked from one of their other plants. It was actually running off of a PLC before, and I was expecting them to move that as well. But no, they took the PLC and yanked the guts out of it and are now using the empty cabinet to store shovels and stuff :blink: I asked if they want to get a new PLC for the system and they said, "No way, we don't understand that stuff, just do it old school." So now I'm spending twice as much time getting a zillion solenoids and cut-outs and oil heaters and pumps and fans and blowers to work with relays. It's a pain in the ass but whatever, it's their money.

A brand new system would have paid for itself already but hey, who am I to get in the way of capitalism? :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

some sorts love it when we salvage old equipment, even if the ##'s are eff'd up

your a hero Eriic!

demand fish for din din!

~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

erics37 said:


> What y'all think?


We call that patina.


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

backstay said:


> We call that patina.


 
Yeah, don't clean it up. Pawn Stars sez that's a big no-no. Kills the value


----------

